

Show HN: Open-source re-usable PHP code repo marked up in schema - blockify
http://blockify.co

======
qmaxquique
You guys need to get a solution to this:

$ blockify install grid-section : No such file or directory

[http://forums.blockify.co/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=7](http://forums.blockify.co/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=7)

~~~
faceonline
Hi qmaxquique, we're working on that at the moment -- a quick fix at the
moment is to set an alias --

$ alias blockify='node /path/to/bin/blockify'

~~~
qmaxquique
Thanks, it works!

